# 2016 Capital Gains & Dividends Tax Rates (Along With Some Definitions)



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 7, 2017)

Tax planning to minimize taxes on the sale of investments is crucial for getting the most out of your returns. This article explains how dividends and capital gains are taxed based upon your marginal tax rate. Click the blue "you can find here" link within the article to see those figures. Note that they refer to the taxable portion of your income only. Also, some people don't realize that sometimes "dividends" are not really dividends. I have spoken to a couple of bank and credit union employees who didn't know. This article touches on that as well. 
https://novelinvestor.com/dividend-capital-gains-tax-rates/


----------

